# where to find pigeon rescues in alabama?



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

i've been interested in getting a pigeon or dove for awhile, but i can't seem to find any trustworthy breeders. i'd much rather save/rescue one from a shelter. i've contacted palomacy to see if i could adopt from as far away as i am (still no response yet.) i thought maybe someone might know of some shelters or rescues in alabama (specifically near birmingham). i could possibly even go to georgia if there aren't many where i am. thanks, and also happy pigeon appreciation day!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please also check Craigslist. We just adopted a wonderful bird that way. There are always people with too many birds and you may be rescuing them from people who want them for dog training or much worse. And check your local animal shelters. And Google "want to adopt pigeon." And contact local racing clubs to see if anyone near you has extra birds.


----------



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

thank you, but alabama is a really difficult place to find pigeon rescues. craigslist has no results for pigeons or doves in alabama. i've checked a few smaller sites similar to craigslist yet i haven't gotten any replies. i'm planning on calling some shelters tomorrow and asking if there are any pigeons or doves to rescue. i've checked petfinder, petango, adopt-a-pet, etc. yet there have been no results. most of the racing pigeon clubs near me seem to not be active anymore (their last posts being in 2014). hopefully i can find an at least somewhat nearby rescue soon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Keep trying. Hope you will find a deserving and wonderful bird soon!


----------

